# South Bend Paint Color Match?



## HMF

Here is one formula per quart for use with Benjamin Moore's M22 M22-3B color base Urethane Alkyd Enamel: 

M22 -3B+OY-4, BK-28, BB-2, GY-4, WH-1X

per gallon, multiply the above formula by 4.

B-M's HC-167 "Amherst Gray", is just slightly darker.

Best,


Nelson


----------



## illbeda

This is a near perfect match for the South Bend Lathe.
Marketed by Sherwin Williams.

The color is called Urbane Bronze.




Its so close to my 13 inch South Bend that its spooky.
I use the gloss but you can also do it in a flatter sheen if you like.


----------



## MARVIN GARDENS

Does this paint have a greenish tint to it?  It is my understanding that the South Bend color became less green and more gray as the years passed.

Thanks.

Bob



Nels said:


> Here is one formula per quart for use with Benjamin Moore's M22 M22-3B color base Urethane Alkyd Enamel:
> 
> M22 -3B+OY-4, BK-28, BB-2, GY-4, WH-1X
> 
> per gallon, multiply the above formula by 4.
> 
> B-M's HC-167 "Amherst Gray", is just slightly darker.
> 
> Best,
> 
> 
> Nelson


----------



## MARVIN GARDENS

MARVIN GARDENS said:


> Does this paint have a greenish tint to it?  It is my understanding that the South Bend color became less green and more gray as the years passed.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bob



Bump


----------



## catskinner

How much paint does it take for a heavy 10 with motor in stand and chip pan?


----------



## catskinner

Is this the formula of the paint you used on the H10 you restored?


----------

